
The Illuminating Geometry of Viruses - algui91
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-illuminating-geometry-of-viruses-20170719/
======
blinry
You might also enjoy Hamish Todd's (highly interactive) documentation on virus
geometry: [http://viruspatterns.com](http://viruspatterns.com)

------
tinix
Mmmm... geometry. Resonance.

So you take this known and documented knowledge of lipid mechanics[0], and
apply that to geometry of pathogens.

Very much like electroporation[1] but, with magnetic fields and RF instead of
direct application of voltage. but try and research: "Mortal Oscillatory Rate"
or "Raymond Rife" and be inundated with disinformation and BS.

Resonance is not a new or strange concept, by any means, we have no shortage
of study around these ideas, take nuclear magnetic resonance[2] for example.
That's an example on a very low level, then we can see this with
electroporation and ultrasonification techniques at a much higher level.

It's very frustrating, however, as soon as it's applied in a field that is
deemed derogatory to the pharmaceutical industry, suddenly it's woo and
nonsense, apparently. We have documented evidence of these phenomenon at many
levels, and the high and low level effects are pretty well understood, but as
soon as it's applied in the middle somewhere, to actual pathogens, then, it's
suddenly quackery, apparently.

Meanwhile, at least we do have some research being done on these things and
it's VERY promising:

Targeted treatment of cancer with radiofrequency electromagnetic fields
amplitude-modulated at tumor-specific frequencies[3]

Destruction of bacterial spores by phenomenally high efficiency non-contact
ultrasonic transducers[4]

System for Cleansing Organisms from Water[5]

I think most of the claims of quackery are just a knee-jerk reaction and it
leads to throwing the baby out with the bath water; just because some asshats
have made fake devices to exploit vulnerable people doesn't mean the
technology they claimed to use is fake or nonsense.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipid_bilayer_mechanics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lipid_bilayer_mechanics)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irreversible_electroporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irreversible_electroporation)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_Magnetic_Resonance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_Magnetic_Resonance)

[3]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3845545/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3845545/)

[4]
[https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10019-002-0214-2](https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10019-002-0214-2)

[5]
[https://www.google.com/patents/US20140202961](https://www.google.com/patents/US20140202961)

~~~
subroutine
What are you going on about? Vibrations or something? What does that have to
do with this article, about how mathematicians helped solve the minimal
genetic information necessary to fit inside of, and encode for, the
construction of ostensibly complex geometric structures of viral capsids.

~~~
tinix
I don't know how to make it much simpler, but I'll try to ELI5 for you.

Geometry has a direct relationship to resonance[0]. If you can target the
specific resonance frequency of the capsid, you can destroy it with a wave
form.

If you break the capsid, the virus will not survive.

Resonance can be induced in many ways, such as with ultrasound[1],
microwaves[2], magnetic/dielectric fields[3], light[4][5], etc...

Obviously, this isn't fool-proof, as resonance can also actually assist
viruses with permeating cell membranes[6]. However, these concepts can be
applied to many areas of biosciences. We know magnetic fields can also disrupt
cancer[7].

[0][https://www.nature.com/articles/srep18030](https://www.nature.com/articles/srep18030)

Resonances in Physics and Geometry

[1]
[http://pubmedcentralcanada.ca/pmcc/articles/PMC183525/pdf/ae...](http://pubmedcentralcanada.ca/pmcc/articles/PMC183525/pdf/aem00060-0219.pdf)

Quantitative Assessment of the Germicidal Efficacy of Ultrasonic Energy

[2]
[http://www.ams.org/notices/199903/zworski.pdf](http://www.ams.org/notices/199903/zworski.pdf)

Efficient Structure Resonance Energy Transfer from Microwaves to Confined
Acoustic Vibrations in Viruses

[3]
[https://www.google.com/patents/US4524079](https://www.google.com/patents/US4524079)

Deactivation of microorganisms by an oscillating magnetic field

[4]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4171215/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4171215/)

Ultrashort pulsed laser treatment inactivates viruses by inhibiting viral
replication and transcription in the host nucleus

[5] [https://asu.pure.elsevier.com/en/publications/selective-
inac...](https://asu.pure.elsevier.com/en/publications/selective-inactivation-
of-human-immunodeficiency-virus-with-an-ul)

Selective destruction of viruses with ultrashort pulsed lasers

[6]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3189159/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3189159/)

Effect of ultrasound on herpes simplex virus infection in cell culture

[7]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3155400/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3155400/)

Effect of Magnetic Fields on Tumor Growth and Viability

~~~
tinix
Sorry, I can't edit my post now, and I just realized I copied the wrong link
for that first reference:

[0]
[http://www.ams.org/notices/199903/zworski.pdf](http://www.ams.org/notices/199903/zworski.pdf)

Resonances in Physics and Geometry

Anyway, to further elaborate... If we know how specific RNA in viri build
their capsid shells, then we can theoretically compute the specific resonant
frequencies of different viri by sequencing their DNA/RNA etc... It's all
connected, you see.

Further, we know that viri can cause cells to become cancerous through RNA/DNA
mutation[8][9].

My point is, killing viruses in your body by means of resonance COULD feasibly
assist with curing cancer, or at least, can prevent it from spreading.
Obviously it has nothing to do with metastasizing cells, but it can prevent
more viri from giving more cells bad mutations.

[8]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6891372](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6891372)
Viral mechanisms of carcinogenesis.

[9]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3185770/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3185770/)
Cell Transformation by RNA Viruses: An Overview

------
dnautics
Also interesting:

[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0009423)

------
noir-york
Thanks for posting this! Super interesting

~~~
algui91
Glad you liked it

